# Is feeding high cost Alaskan Salmon Oil a PLUS?



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay, here I go again asking all you experts out there. I am about to spend around $50 (incl. shipping) for a 32oz of Timberwolf Organics Alaskan Salmon Oil. As you all know our GSDs need skin protection more than other breeds. I figured, I eat salmon almost every week and know how good it is for you, so why not share the goodness with our awesome pup? 

But then, I wonder if feeding him such good foods as Orijen/Canidae/Royal Canin, etc., would make up for Omega oils included in these ingredients. By far the % is much higher in these oils than in the foods (I have researched that much). Any ideas/suggestions out there???? OH!! My pup is now 5 mos. old!!!


----------



## johnrm (Feb 17, 2007)

As I've been told, the extra oil is great for the dog as most foods don't give enough. I do it and noticed a big change in coat and itching. When you give the extra oil you should also give extra vit E (I give a 400 IU for my 100# shep) her's a link for some good oile much cheaper. 
http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/product_famil...96188121AA54053


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Is just giving 1000 mg fish oil fine? Thats what I give my dogs in addition to their Canidae dog food...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Most dry foods are high in Omega 6 - from plants - but not high enough in Omega 3 - from animal sources. That's why giving Salmon Oil or feeding raw fish is very good for dogs.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Moparlvr - Thanks for the KV info - I just bought some salmon oil from another vendor, but will use KV next time because the price is less.

Can you explain the link between vitamin E when adding the salmon oil to the dog's diet? I _just_ started using the salmon oil this morning and wasn't aware of the vitamin E requirement... 

I learn something new on this board everyday!


----------



## johnrm (Feb 17, 2007)

The Vitamin E is given because the system uses E in the processing of the fish oil. I got the advice from the leerburg site.
http://www.leerburg.com/forums/ubbthreads.php


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info - I'll check out the link you posted!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the oil input and the Vit. E as well. I will order both TODAY! You guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

SO- if I am understanding correctly- without giving my dogs Vitamin E along with fish oil, the fish oil doesnt do them any good?


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Danni, I will let the other person answer that for you since he is the one who supplied all the links and info, but you know what? I didn't waste any time, I ordered both things and should get them this week. It won't hurt to add more vit. 3 along with the salmon oil I guess. Let's see what he answers.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

FYI - I've seen the Grizzly in Pet Supply Plus.......


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I use Grizzly Salmon Oil and Vit E (sold @ Leerburg). I've looked around for Grizzly oil at other places, and can't really find it any cheaper, and I like the Vit E they have, so I use that. The lady at the local all-natural pet food store tried to talk me into using Timberwold Organics, but I like the Grizzly, so didn't even try it.

Kodee had mange as a pup, and I'm sure no one would ever believe it if they saw him now. He has the thickest, shiniest coat I've ever seen. He also eats Orijen, and sometimes The Honest Kitchen Force w/raw chicken.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Danni - I found this statement:

"We always give Vitamin E along with salmon oil as part of our natural diet, as this good omega 3 will deplete the body reserves of Vitamin E used to stabilize these highly reactive oil molecules."


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks!! I am going to bring this to the attention of my vet as he only told me fish oil... I dont want to use it without the E then so they get depleted of another essential vitamin need! Ya know I love this site! I have learned so much since joining!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

moparlvr- I seen the thread link, but when I clicked on it, it only took me to the forums- I couldnt find that particular thread?


----------



## johnrm (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, haven't been on in a while. Giving the dog the salmon oil is good but the dogs body burns vit.E while processing the oil. The supplement brings their E level up so there is no lack of it in their body. Here's a couple links

http://www.leerburg.com/forums/ubbthread...true#Post181433

http://www.leerburg.com/all-natural%20kibble.htm


----------

